

A peek inside a venture-capital pitch meeting - cwan
http://www.washingtonpost.com/wp-dyn/content/article/2010/01/10/AR2010011002252.html

======
alain94040
Pretty clueless article. I'd expect better forom the washington post, but on
the other hand, what do they know about VCs? Don't read if you want to know
what raising money from VCs looks like.

 _About eight partners who are lawyers, MBAs and financial types sit around a
conference table while an entrepreneur "pitches" the business_

That's your problem right there. No former entrepreneurs as partners?
Financial and MBA types only? Fail.

~~~
city41
I don't know, it does sound like the firm has a decent track record.

------
charlesju
"Entrepreneurs can't build anything without money"

... w t f? That is insulting on so many levels.

------
trusko
How about them being smart enough to recognize the good idea and find the
talent as well? Am I naive? I understand that VCs are not the ones that need
the money but also they want to make money.

"While some members of Grotech's team liked Wieler's idea, they said he didn't
articulate his vision for the company very well."

If they liked it where is the problem then?

T.

~~~
karzeem
I think the stuff about articulating his vision is a VC's polite way of saying
that they don't like the founder. And typically, how they feel about the
founder(s) is a lot more important than how they feel about the idea.

